

A Short Guide To Open-Source And Similar Licenses - giu
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/03/24/a-short-guide-to-open-source-and-similar-licenses/

======
zokier
IANAL, but afaik this is wrong: "The only catch is that the other project must
also be released under the GPL."

You can use GPL-code freely in your own projects, _but_ if you distribute,
then it must be under GPL compatible terms. This is especially important in
web applications and maybe other SaaS type solutions, where you don't actually
distribute the software, but allow users to use it from your servers.

------
pierrefar
The Creative Commons "noncommercial" restriction being vague is quite
important. A lot of content is being published under the CC licenses, and it
would be good to get some clarification. For example, would an ad-supported
re-publishing of the content be against the license?

Anyone know of authoritative definitions of this clause?

------
draegtun
For reference here is a full list of OSI approved licenses:
<http://www.opensource.org/licenses/alphabetical>

